# Advice for AV receiver replacement



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I need a recommendation for a replacement AV receiver. My ancient Onkyo is failing. I need a reasonable wattage, at least 4 HDMI inputs, video up to 4K (although Luddite that I am, I’m still limited to 720 DPI!) Advice welcome.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-receiver/
Yamaha RX-V685 gets Wirecutter's nod. It seems to meet all your requirements.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

How much do you want to spend? Onkyo has some very nice receivers and in my opinion their build quality is much higher than Yamaha. I've owned two Yamaha receiver and one high-end power amp, and none of them lasted very long. The Onkyo TX-NR676 I now have is a beast - tremendous sound quality and every option I could ever need for a home theater. Handles 4K without a problem. Onkyo incorporates much better power supplies than practically everyone else. It's one reason their receivers are so heavy. I used to buy equipment from the big names: Yamaha, Sony, Pioneer, Marantz...they all were ok, but didn't seem to last too long. I have been very pleased with Onkyo. The Onkyo sacd player is wonderful and it's too bad they no longer sell that model.


----------

